# Ava's Recovery Room. UPDATE.... IN POST #1



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

UPDATE: Ava slept most of the day, then I hand fed her and she ate like a little piggy!!! Then she drank water. And a bit later demanded she be let out of her pen. She went outside and did her poopies. And around 1:30 she just decided she's all better. She got up on the sofa and has been lounging there happily ever since. I am amazed!!! :thumbsup:


Abbey started keeping guard of her sister Ava last night
View attachment 89899



then again this morning.....
View attachment 89900



so it was very hard to catch a glimpse of the patient.
View attachment 89901



I'm glad to report that Ava did eat some food this morning, drank some water and pee'd. But she's still staying in her little carrier. I think she feels safe and cozy in there.

:chili:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I can't see your attachments- when I click on it -it says"invalid attachment'


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

jpupart said:


> I can't see your attachments- when I click on it -it says"invalid attachment'


I couldn't either, but I think I fixed it....:blush:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Awww - sweet Ava. Sounds like she's doing okay since she's eating and peeing. Isn't it good that she has a safe place where she can convalesce and look at nurse Abbey keeping watch. So sweet.:wub::wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What did I miss?! What happened to Ava?!?!?! I'm gonna go read past threads right now. I hope she is ok Pat!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh how sweet of Abbey to watch over her sister - I hope that Ava has an easy day of relaxing -

All the best,

Allie, Lucy and Barron


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mom2bijou said:


> What did I miss?! What happened to Ava?!?!?! I'm gonna go read past threads right now. I hope she is ok Pat!


Tam, I hadn't said much about it previously, but Ava got spayed yesterday, and her teeth cleaned and micro chipped.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh my so cute watching out for her little sister. Glad she is feeling better she is feeling the love around her. :grouphug:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Awww poor baby girl. It looks like she's in good hands. How sweet is that, that Abbey is watching over her? too cute!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

(Poor Ava) I'm so glad she has a private duty nurse, to look after her during her recovery:innocent:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

that is so sweet of Abbey to look after her!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So glad to hear Ava is doing well after her surgery. Lucky for her that she has nurse Abbey to take care of her.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

So happy to hear that Ava is recovery well. It's so cute that she has her own private nurse.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wohoo good to read that she is progressing well. Sending her my kisses 

Awwh Abby is a sweetheart staying close to sis


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How cute is that? Abbey makes a great nurse!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

That's so sweet of you Abbey!

I hope Ava's doing okay today... Poor little girl


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad Ava is feeling better:wub:........it will do her good to rest in between her daily habits. Abbey is protecting her little sis:wub:, that is just so sweet. It won't be long and she will be bouncing off the walls with them again Pat!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm glad Ava is doing good and I swear Abbey is adorable standing guard. How sweet of her, I loved these pictures. :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

How sweet:wub: All of these are good signs and Abbey is such a good sister to little Ava.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Ava! Hope she'll do better very soon!

Send lots of kisses and hugs to her, Pat! :hugging:

But I think it's a good sign that she's drinking and started eating a little bit!
So cute to see Abbey watching her! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awe, how precious. Abbey is such a good big sister! I'm glad Ava is resting and overall doing well, Pat. How many teeth did the vet extract? Josey had 8 teeth extracted during her spay and then, 2 more when she was older. I just couldn't believe so many had to be pulled. Gentle hugs to your sweet baby girl!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww Ava sweetheart you sleep and get well,:heart: you can come visit awntie and we can rest together,:yes::tender: Precious Abbey you take good care of your sissy she needs you :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How sweet that Abbey is watching over her. Glad that Ava seems to be doing well. It will take a few days before she's back to normal.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Ava probably feels very reassured to have Abbey there.
What a wonderful girl, your Abbey.

Hugs for Ava! May she mend well.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Late again :blush:. Feel better soon sweet Ava.:wub:I'm sure mommie is spoiling you big time right now.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Awwww how sweet!:wub: I hope Ava feels better real soon. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel says: "I want a nurse like Abby!"


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw that is so sweet. I'll bet Miss Abbey is the best nurse ever.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Isn't that something!? Instinctively she knew Ava wasn't up to par.:wub:


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Sending get well soon wishes.:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am very Happy to read the update, Pat  seems like it is going well with princess Ava <3 hoping for it to continue progressing ^_^


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I think Ava has missed her Mommy so much, she wants to be near you. I would hold her down for a few more days if she wants to rough house with the othesr because you don't want her back in the hospital. They usually perk up pretty good unless there is a setback. I am so happy to hear that she is doing so well!! We all worry about the little ones and she is a healthy baby girl!!! Yea Ava!!!!:chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I think Ava has missed her Mommy so much, she wants to be near you. I would hold her down for a few more days if she wants to rough house with the othesr because you don't want her back in the hospital. They usually perk up pretty good unless there is a setback. I am so happy to hear that she is doing so well!! We all worry about the little ones and she is a healthy baby girl!!! Yea Ava!!!!:chili:


She's not running around. I'm just happy she came out of her pen. I'm looking at her right now, she's zonked out on the sofa. :wub::wub: 

She's doing everything right. Resting and not bothering her stiches.....what a good girl.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The A Team said:


> She's not running around. I'm just happy she came out of her pen. I'm looking at her right now, she's zonked out on the sofa. :wub::wub:
> 
> She's doing everything right. Resting and not bothering her stiches.....what a good girl.


Oh Pat, that make me feel good that you got such a love this time. You went through so much and now you have such a sweetheart in Ava. I love all you babies~~~you have one big happy family!!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh I'm so happy little Miss Ava is doing so well! We wuv you Ava! Love Rocky


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ava is just perfection in every way.:wub::wub: But you already knew that Glad she's doing so well.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Awwwww..........get better soon sweetie !



Hugs, Blanche


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Pat So glad your baby is doing OK.. and how sweet of Abbey to be watching over her sister... :wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank goodness she is doing well and being such a good girl! The T's hope she get's better soon! They want more pix of the lovely little miss!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so glad baby Ava is recovering nicely!!:wub: Abby is such a good big sis!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's really cute of Abbey...and it looks like Ava is on the mend. You must be relieved.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad that Ava is doing well.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Ava's recovery room looks so cozy! She even gets her personal guard as well  I'm glad to hear that she's feeling better and doing well!! kissies to Ava!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

So glad to hear she is recovering so well. I love the fact
that her big sister is watchig over her.:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Pat, I am soooooooooooooooo far behind, and just seeing this. Bless you and sweet Ava, oh I am so glad all went well, and bless her she is recovering and her big sister watching over her.

Love you Pat and give Ava lots of kisses for me.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Such good news to see little Ava is recouping so well! It always amazes me how well these wee ones do with surgeries.... ( I on the other hand would be moaning and groaning for days!!) God bless them.. they're tiny but tough little things! 
Continue the good healing, sweetie!!


----------

